# Math puzzle - What's your answer?



## bczoom

...


----------



## pirate_girl

70


----------



## waybomb

10 (ten)


----------



## Doc

50


----------



## Doc

2nd time through I get 35.


----------



## Doc

Tricky BC.   28.  that's my final answer.


----------



## pirate_girl

60???


----------



## mla2ofus

26.
Mike


----------



## JimVT

50 if you count the dots on the cookie


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Tricky BC.   28.  that's my final answer.



I think that's correct IF we're supposed to be solving the last line only.
Grrrr


----------



## EastTexFrank

I get 14.  

Actually I don't think that it is solvable.  We are all assuming that one banana is worth half of two bananas but that is not necessarily true.  We haven't proved that.


----------



## Melensdad

14

In a string you always do the multiplication first.  

So single banana x cookie = 1 x 10 = 10
Then the addition of 3 + 1 = 4 added to the 10 from above = 14


----------



## bczoom

Well, so far, there's still a lot of wrong answers.


----------



## Melensdad

bczoom said:


> Well, so far, there's still a lot of wrong answers.



If 14 is wrong I'd like to see the correct answer and the work to prove it.  Preferably not using 'common core' math techniques.


----------



## Doc

Melensdad said:


> 14
> 
> In a string you always do the multiplication first.
> 
> So single banana x cookie = 1 x 10 = 10
> Then the addition of 3 + 1 = 4 added to the 10 from above = 14



Duh, order of operations.  I forgot that with fruit and clocks and cookies.  

I do believe the time on the clock impacts it's value just like the number of bananas changes that value.  
For the bottom equation the clock is on 2.  If the number of chips on the cookie equals it's value  then ....
 it would be 2 + 1 = 3  and then 3 + 7 = 10.  

Maybe that's it.


----------



## bczoom

Let me know when you want the answer.


----------



## road squawker

70

now I compute 60, looking closely @ the third line clock


----------



## Melensdad

Doc said:


> Duh, order of operations.  I forgot that with fruit and clocks and cookies.
> 
> *I do believe the time on the clock impacts* it's value just like the number of bananas changes that value.
> For the bottom equation the clock is on 2.  If the number of chips on the cookie equals it's value  then ....
> it would be 2 + 1 = 3  and then 3 + 7 = 10.
> 
> Maybe that's it.



You mean the fuzzy/out of focus piece of fruit?

That is what it looks like on my screen!

I can't even see any "hands" on that clock!!!

Perhaps a good screen shot that is clear enough to read might help


----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


> Let me know when you want the answer.



I Googled it and got the answer.
I'll send it in pm.
Geez!


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> I Googled it and got the answer.
> I'll send it in pm.
> Geez!



How do you Google, "Three cookies = 30"?

If it's not "14", let me know.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> How do you Google, "Three cookies = 30"?
> 
> If it's not "14", let me know.



Key words:
Cookie
Bananas 
Clock
Puzzle 
Tada!
(14?)
No.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Key words:
> Cookie
> Bananas
> Clock
> Puzzle
> Tada!
> (14?)
> No.



Okay, went back and looked at it again.  I needed to spend more than 2 seconds looking at it the first time.  A little study and close scrutiny got me the answer.  (I think)

I also think that my first answer was partially right.  It's unsolvable.  All the symbols in the last line are unproven values.  You're making assumptions about what they are.


----------



## Big Dog

14


----------



## EastTexFrank

Big Dog said:


> 14



Nope.  You did what I did initially.  It's not just a simple math puzzle.  It's also an observation and assumption puzzle.


----------



## road squawker

2 + 1 + 1 X 7 = 28


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> Nope.  You did what I did initially.  It's not just a simple math puzzle.  It's also an observation and assumption puzzle.



So for those of us who go to an eye specialist and cannot focus on a computer screen its pretty much going to remain unsolved.  I would like to know the correct answer and why.  Until that time, I'm sticking with 14 and saying that the fuzzy spoiled fruit looking thing is exactly what I said it was.  Not saying I'm correct, just saying that until I see a greatly enlarged and clear image of it it is what I think it is  

If that fuzzy fruit thing is a clock instead of a fuzzy fruit thing, and if I am supposed to read the dial on the clock, then someone needs to give me a clear image to see!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> So for those of us who go to an eye specialist and cannot focus on a computer screen its pretty much going to remain unsolved.  I would like to know the correct answer and why.  Until that time, I'm sticking with 14 and saying that the fuzzy spoiled fruit looking thing is exactly what I said it was.  Not saying I'm correct, just saying that until I see a greatly enlarged and clear image of it it is what I think it is



It's a clock!  I had to stare at it a long time to figure out what it was and your eyes have to be good enough to see where the hands are.  That was really tough for this blind ol' bat.


----------



## EastTexFrank

road squawker said:


> 2 + 1 + 1 X 7 = 28



I think that you got it right except for one thing.

2 + 1 + (1 x7) = 10

Waybomb got it first!!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> I think that you got it right except for one thing.
> 
> 2 + 1 + (1 x7) = 10
> 
> Waybomb got it first!!!!



We have to realize that this problem is phrased in “new math.”  

There isn’t a correct answer but there are no wrong answers either

Everyone does get a participation trophy even those who didn’t attempt to answer.


----------



## bczoom

EastTexFrank said:


> I think that you got it right except for one thing.
> 
> 2 + 1 + (1 x7) = 10
> 
> Waybomb got it first!!!!



DING DING DING!!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

I enjoyed that puzzle.  There was more to it than I originally thought.


----------



## road squawker

EastTexFrank said:


> I think that you got it right except for one thing.
> 
> 2 + 1 + (1 x7) = 10
> 
> Waybomb got it first!!!!



in my old school math, i add before multiplying


----------



## Melensdad

road squawker said:


> in my old school math, i add before multiplying



Then you did old school math incorrectly.  For longer than I've been alive the rule has been multiplication before addition


----------

